# My first post after a few weeks + of cyanotype



## jcdeboever (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm kind of embarrassed but very encouraged. I have yet to achieve the status as a good photographer but I feel like I'm making advance though film images. I think film is the way to go on a few levels. I used to think film made me practice digital but it is definitely the opposite. Over exposing, under developing, under developing over exposing, yada yada. That is one aspect. Visualizing the scene and expose / develop is enlightening. I have been working for weeks to capture a negative worthy, this probably is not but at least I worked at it. I understand that this is a simple method of printing but I needed and continue to explore. I scanned this on a canoscan 8800f from a digital inverted image. My goal was to print it in a successful way to produce a an acceptable detailed result. I accomplished that, good or bad. Now to plunge forward in the opportunity realized with this 4 month project.  I am afraid to edit it digitally


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 22, 2017)

Why be embarrassed and afraid? What are you embarrassed and afraid of? I dont even know what cyanotype is and sure arent afraid or embarrassed to tell you that. I'll look into it now that you mention it because you take great photos. 

How do you acheive status as a good photog? Praise from a club or society, this forum? Or to be published? Paid? Do you get these judged? Honest questions how you know when your good. When you look at a photo you took and smile? Is that good enough?

My only status as good needs to come from my wife who holds the key to more gear .


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 22, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Why be embarrassed and afraid? What are you embarrassed and afraid of? I dont even know what cyanotype is and sure arent afraid or embarrassed to tell you that. I'll look into it now that you mention it because you take great photos.
> 
> How do you acheive status as a good photog? Praise from a club or society, this forum? Or to be published? Paid? Do you get these judged? Honest questions how you know when your good. When you look at a photo you took and smile? Is that good enough?
> 
> My only status as good needs to come from my wife who holds the key to more gear .



My pre vision often alludes me. I am after a look. I probably shouldn't have posted this. I am reaching.


----------

